# Threads that need to be moved...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

These recent and somewhat redundant threads need to be moved to GD.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9849

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9847


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I kind of agree. Why is a thread about Murdoch buying DTV in the DISH forum?


----------

